# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Loihi, test neuromorphic chip, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

Intel Loihi chip on Wikipedia

Loihi on wikichip

----------


## Airicist

Neuromorphic computing: the future of AI and compute

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> See the possibilities of what neuromorphic computing will bring as we experience the next evolution in computing.


"Intel’s New Self-Learning Chip Promises to Accelerate Artificial Intelligence"
Intel Introduces First-of-Its-Kind Self-Learning Chip: Loihi Neuromorphic Test Chip

by Michael Mayberry
Septembe 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel Begins Making Chips That Resemble The Brain"    

by Aaron Tilley
September 25, 2017

"Intel’s New Self-Learning Chip Promises to Accelerate Artificial Intelligence"
Intel Introduces First-of-Its-Kind Self-Learning Chip Codenamed Loihi

by Dr. Michael Mayberry
September 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Intel's 'Loihi' Neuromorphic Chip in the Lab

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Jon Tse, a research scientist at Intel Corporation, demonstrates how Intel's "Loihi" neuromorphic chip can be trained after only a few photos — and in about 4 seconds — to identify a rubber duck, a toy elephant and a desktop bobblehead of scientist Rosalind Franklin. (Credit: Tim Herman/Intel Corporation)

----------


## Airicist

"Intel Creates Neuromorphic Research Community to Advance ‘Loihi’ Test Chip"
Members will Receive Resources for Exploring Neuromorphic Computing Use Cases

by Dr. Michael Mayberry
March 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel’s new AI chips are 1000x faster than CPUs but there’s a catch"
Pohoiki Beach AI solution is crafted along the same lines as the human brain

by Darren Allan
July 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel's Loihi 2 speeds up effort to build chips like human brains"
Most AI chips are for doing a special kind of math. Neuromorphic computing is very different.

by Stephen Shankland
September 30, 2021

----------

